# Would mites make her bite herself? HELP PLEASE



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

She started biting herself under her arms again and I'm wondering if mites would make her want to do this to relieve the itching


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

A little surprised no one has offered any advice.
I did take her to the vet. I found one in Deer Park that has seen hedgies before., Deer Park Animal Hospital, Dr. Lonsford. Couldn't see mites on the scraping but we will treat for them just in case. Also got a prescription for prednisone for the itching(got an interesting look from the pharmacy on that one). 

Should I put some polysporin on the spots she has been biting?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some times post get buried and no one sees them or people just don't have an answer(that's me,sorry). Hope she gets better soon!  You could PM nancy for her thoughts on the matter.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I would take Larry's suggestion and PMing Nancy direct! She is VERY helpful!

Sorry, I am a new hedgehog momma so I will be of no help. I do wish you well and hope the vet visit and meds will help !!

KathyTNY


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What kind of bedding do you use in her cage?


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I have fleece bedding.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Was she itching a lot before, and is her skin too dry?


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Her skin is dry but I thought maybe it was just her having dry skin so was using flaxseed oil on her food twice a week and when I give her her monthly bath a do a flaxseed water rinse. She does scratch sometimes but I wan't sure if it was just a normal itch or mites. Her skin can be flakey kind of like dandruff. I started thinking it was mites. She had her first treatment of revolution today at the vet and she has been going pretty crazy since then. Could that be due to the mites running around and starting to die? the vet said if she had them her itching would get worse before it got better.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't seen her try to bite since last night. The spot under her arm where she kept biting herself is starting to scab over so it looks like she is leaving it alone. She also decided to anoint with her medicine this evening. 

Also, just wanted to check with everyone else. What is the normal number of treatments for mites?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes them acting crazy like that after a dose is from the smell, kinda has a alcohol smell to me. Mine acted kinda freaked out by it and took awhile to settle down. I don't know about the biting though so hopefully someone else will know.

Sorry to hear she's itchy, hope the doses clears it up and has her back to herself


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

karennoel said:


> Also, just wanted to check with everyone else. What is the normal number of treatments for mites?


According to my vet, 3 treatments with 3 weeks intervals between each treatment.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I replied to a private email yesterday.  

Revolution frequency seems to differ between vets. Some say 3 weeks between doses, others 2 weeks. Number of doses also seems to differ between 2 or 3.

Revolution is just about impossible to over dose and considering the mite life cycle is 14 days, it stands to reason that dosing at 2 weeks would probably be best. IMO whether you give 2 or 3 doses kind of depends on how bad the infestation is. To be certain they are all gone, I'd give 3.


----------

